# Prawn fishing vessel death probed ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7460115.stm

My thoughts go out to the family of the man who has died at this time


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

RIP Davie D skipper of the Bellatrix BRD307 my thoughts are with your family at the moment


----------

